# jobs



## heatherlouise (Apr 9, 2007)

just wondering, what does everyone work as here, or if you are in school/collage whatever, what are you studying.  just trying to get to know the people aorund here.  

Heather


----------



## TinyMachines (Apr 9, 2007)

I am an english major in college right now. To make money I do medical research.


----------



## crankgear (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm unemployed...\\/ 


Just kidding... I need a job as bad as I need air.


----------



## Farror (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm a sailing instructor, and student.


----------



## mammamaia (Apr 9, 2007)

i'm 68, a former full time, stay-at-home mom of 7, current grandmom of 18 [at last count], who does nothing for money... i help writers all over the world by email for free and run a donation center i set up on this tiny tropical isle in the middle of nowhere, for the islanders, most of whom are in dire need... i gave away my home and all i owned a dozen years ago and vowed to never again do anything for money... eerily, all i've needed has just dropped in my lap, ever since... if you want to know more, you can browse my website...

love and hugs, maia


----------



## Farror (Apr 9, 2007)

Presumable one of those things you need  that fell into your lap is a computer? Hopefully a laptop, or it falling there might have been a bit painful.


----------



## mammamaia (Apr 9, 2007)

lol!... you're right, i _have_ had 'puters drop in my lap, more than once... and the drop was figurative, not literal, thank goodness!


----------



## ruksak (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm an English teacher.


----------



## Benjirama (Apr 9, 2007)

Currently I am unemployed.

But I am moving up to scotland soon to get a job in the oil industry, you never know I could actually end up using my degree.


----------



## lisajane (Apr 9, 2007)

I work in finance.


----------



## Hobbes (Apr 10, 2007)

Student, possibly grad-bound two falls from now. Not in English (prefer making my own reading lists and chasing my own prompts).


----------



## Rob (Apr 10, 2007)

Defence industry, with a background in software (among other things).

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## HarryG (Apr 10, 2007)

I’ve traveled around a bit, and I’m now a full-time writer, but most of my bills are still being paid from the traveling around bit.


----------



## daisydaisy (Apr 10, 2007)

I work in a museum.


----------



## valeca (Apr 10, 2007)

Nurse, dementia floor.


----------



## sierra alpha (Apr 10, 2007)

Hobbes said:
			
		

> prefer making my own reading lists



I hear you.

Second year of a degree in English with Creative Writing, three novels a week and essay deadlines looming... Although I can't think of much else I'd rather be doing.

:flower:


----------



## heatherlouise (Apr 10, 2007)

they all sound really cool, especially what you do mama, it myst have been hard starting again with nothing.

i didn't mention before what i actually did, which is nothing, lol.  i am still at school but when i get to university (hopefully) i want to study psychology and move to America.  big dreams for a little girl but what the hell.
Heather


----------



## FoggyImagination (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm an office manager full-time at a software distribution company and a bookstore clerk part-time. (WAHOOO) But I'm working on getting my degree so I can get back to what I really want to be doing... child psych and social work.


----------



## heatherlouise (Apr 10, 2007)

that sounds cool, a few of my friends want to do social work when they leave school.
Heather


----------



## FoggyImagination (Apr 10, 2007)

Why do you want to move to America? (Not to sound judgy or discouraging, just curious)


----------



## Charlie_Eleanor (Apr 10, 2007)

I am in email IT support.  Never thought I would be working here.  I will hopefully be able to get back into school this next year and I'd either like to be an English teacher or in Public Relations.


----------



## heatherlouise (Apr 10, 2007)

> Why do you want to move to America? (Not to sound judgy or discouraging, just curious)


it sounds daft but i would love to work for the FBI.  we don't have that sort of thing in england, just the normal police.  i just like the idea of living in America also, it is something i have thought of for ages.  i am not too sure how the whole FBI thing would work for me though since i am not American and i don't know how they stand on that.
Heather


----------



## mammamaia (Apr 10, 2007)

> they all sound really cool, especially what you do mama, it myst have been hard starting again with nothing.


 
not at all, heather, since i deliberately chose to 'start with nothing'... and i wasn't 'starting _again'_ as in an 'ordinary' life... i was switching to a completely different one... so, rather than being 'hard' it was exciting, in a way... all was/is unplanned and unexpected, so it certainly hasn't been boring!

you can read all about it on my website, if you're curious...

hugs, m


----------



## Ty_lol (Apr 10, 2007)

I work full time at Target, part time at a delivering company called Speedee Delivery, and I am also a full time student.  Yes, I don't sleep much.
Ty


----------



## heatherlouise (Apr 11, 2007)

about a year and a half ago my mam and dad decided that they wanted to start again, so we moved from England to New Zealand.  my dad got a job and we found a place to rent and that, but we only stayed for two months as my mam couldn't settle.  lol.  it was a good expeirience though, and i'm glad it turned out better for you  
Heather


----------



## sierra alpha (Apr 11, 2007)

heatherlouise said:
			
		

> we moved from England to New Zealand.


 
Now that's what it's all about. New Zealand. I'll be doing this very thing when I graduate.

Hopefully.


----------



## Mike (Apr 11, 2007)

I work for a few international agencies that collect different types of information.


----------



## Hakeem (Apr 11, 2007)

A full time student: communication engineering.

Clashes with writing, I know.


----------



## cbrmale (Apr 11, 2007)

I am an Information Technology analyst, and I manage IT projects from time to time as well.


----------



## surreal_girl (Apr 11, 2007)

Beauty Consultant and Student, starving artist as well.... what can I say I like to dabble


----------



## Capulet (Apr 11, 2007)

I work in IT, and will complete my Degree in Communications this summer. I will then move into Technical Writing as a career, and slowly work to transition my fiction writing into a career. (The slow and sure way, no starving artist thing for me!)


----------



## cbrmale (Apr 12, 2007)

Capulet,
As an IT analyst, technical writing and writing functional specifications is a large part of my job.  I can vouch that writing significant quantities of material to a high standard certainly sharpened my ability to put one word after another and to make it flow.


----------



## skitz (Apr 12, 2007)

I buy old houses that are actually built well and rehab them. I also deal part time.

No not drugs. 
I deal roullette, blackjack and poker on a casino boat.
I used to do it full time and was a pit boss.
Before that I did all sorts of communications construction.


----------



## Loulou (Apr 12, 2007)

I write a weekly column and travel stuff for a newspaper, have done for five years.  This doesn't pay too much so I also work as an exam invigilator in a high school.  I also volunteer for the Samaritans.  And, my toughest job, I am a mother of two.  I'd love to study again but alas time is little and expense is great.


----------



## heatherlouise (Apr 12, 2007)

it sounds like you have an awful lot on loulou.  i hope you get chnace to study again, maybe when your children leave home or something.
Heather


----------



## mammamaia (Apr 12, 2007)

'invigilator' [???]

had to look this up!... oh, you brits! ;-)


----------



## OncePossesed (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm still a sophmore in highschool, if you consider that a job. I work sporadically(sp) as a columnist for Spirit magazine (and yes it is exactly the type of magazine I enjoy laughing at.) I also work at a dollar store whenever I can, I get paid nicely there, though the hours are horrible. And lastly, I buy teeshirts and the sort and print my own designs on them and sell them around school. Also, if it's considered a job, I adapt my street art to paper, add some paint splatters and ink, and give them away for free (gladly accepting the money they always insist on paying me =]). 

And yes, I am too busy to have a life.


----------



## Ty_lol (Apr 13, 2007)

High schools not a job, no.  It's a joke.  Well, at least mine was...


----------



## heatherlouise (Apr 13, 2007)

what year is sophmore?  i'm from England and we have like year 7, 8, 9 . . . lol.  
Heather


----------



## hideaway (Apr 13, 2007)

heatherlouise said:
			
		

> what year is sophmore? i'm from England and we have like year 7, 8, 9 . . . lol.
> Heather


 
Freshman, sophomore, junior, senior.

lol sounds like a fun year.


----------



## OncePossesed (Apr 14, 2007)

It is, especially because I'm always trying to catch up on things during school, since in some classes I just don't learn. So far I've been caught doing homework, sleeping, reading, writing (of course), sewing up rips in my uniform, creating stencils, and carving out stamps. There's probably a lot more as well, I just can't think of it at the moment.


----------



## Whyzdom (Apr 15, 2007)

Technician for AT&T, 3/4-time student for a major in CS (although I have been rethinking this)


----------



## red lantern (Apr 15, 2007)

I am an admin manager at my fathers chemical treatment facility. I have an Arts Degree and a Business Degree in HR both of which are yet to be put to goos use. Before this I was a modular office furniture salesman and I consider myself a full time student of life.


----------



## Archduke Robert of France (Apr 16, 2007)

I'm a high school student. Not much of a job, but it's quite taxing. I'm quite the historian, geographer and nuclear weapons designer though!


----------



## heatherlouise (Apr 16, 2007)

> I'm quite the historian, geographer and nuclear weapons designer though!


i wouldn't want to get on the wrong side of you  
Heather


----------



## seawings (Apr 16, 2007)

I am a soon to be retired corporate pilot for an oil company. God knew we would need oil (lot's of it!) so he placed it in all the least desireable places in the world...desserts, jungles, artic regions...all the inhospitable places you can imagine!! So guess were I fly...yep...really hot/cold/nasty places. No four / five star hotels there! However...there's always a good side...it's a great resource for story telling...and that folks is why I'm here.

http://www.writingforums.com/showthread.php?t=76251


----------



## PSFoster (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm a self-employed nurse.


----------



## heatherlouise (Apr 17, 2007)

that sounds really cool Seawings, my sister want to work with aeroplanes, but in the RAF i think.  
and being a nurse is cool, although wouldn't fancy it for myself, (i hate blood and needles, lol.)
Heather


----------



## rboy27 (Apr 17, 2007)

I'm a student majoring in Fiction Writing I just got a job working security at a local concert venue (First Midwest Bank Ampitheater aka The Tweeter Center for all you Chicagoans).


----------



## Evelyn (Apr 17, 2007)

For 25 years or so, I was a mechanical/metallurgical engineer. My last job was mostly preventing or repairing corrosion on highway bridges, and involved lots of fun travel around the state.

A couple of years ago, I was forced into an early medical retirement by a chronic illness (not life-threatening, no cause or cure found yet, treatments often more successful in theory than in practice). So now I guess my job title is officially "Social Security Disability Recipient."
(Blech. I liked being an engineer lots better.)

But I've always fooled around with fiction writing, and did I loads of technical writing as an engineer (in fact, if you're an avid reader of "_Acta Metallurgica_" who reads every article as soon as a new issue hits the doorstep, you've seen my name in print 

_["_Acta Metallurgica_" is a scientific journal so way academically up-there that it puts its name in Latin, and no sane person is an avid reader of every article. But I am a co-author on two articles in it.]_

So I'm trying to regard the whole disability thing as my chance to finally do some non-technical writing, and maybe even get somewhere with it 

- Evelyn


----------



## BillinNC (Apr 17, 2007)

I currently work for the State of North Carolina (School system)  Lemme explain.. Where I live has a very well known school system and I work at the Print Shop..meaning we print letters, brochures, ect for all the schools in the county.  I am a bindery clerk--responsible for lifting boxes, shipping, things like that. 

I started in early January and by the middle of February I injured my back and now have stenosis---look it up on WebMD   And am the recipient of temporary disability..


----------



## gÃ¼lÃ¼mse (Apr 18, 2007)

I am a computer engineering student


----------



## Kamisama (Apr 18, 2007)

TinyMachines said:
			
		

> I am an english major in college right now. To make money I do medical research.


Yeah? Might want to capitalize that E, idiot! Ever learn what a split infinitive is?

HEIL! 

*where is my grammar nazi avatar?*

Me? Boku wa Kamisama desu. I'm a science major. I'm on the President's list at my college, and I hope to one day become immortal, build a heavy duty space ship, and destroy the world, while using it as thrust. En mi tiempo libre, me gusta leer cosas en el Internet y hacer experimentos ciencia. I hope to have a Ph.D in neuroscience with a large focus in pharmacology/cybernetics (tranhumanism for short).

Were I to drop out, I would make over $14 USD an hour. After one year, I would make $20 an hour. I would be able to make more money than my peers.


----------



## bmroyer (Apr 18, 2007)

I work as a laborer mainly. I build roof trusses for modular homes in a plant. We are really slow and have been laid off numerous times. Its a good job overall.


----------



## shadowseer (Apr 21, 2007)

i currently work for a bookstore - perfect for a big reader/writer like me


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm a US Navy Sailor. Currently stationed in Pensacola Florida for advanced training. I've been in for about 8 months now.


----------



## heatherlouise (Apr 22, 2007)

nice jobs everyone, they sound really cool.  


> *where is my grammar nazi avatar?*


haha, nice avatar, lol.
Heather


----------



## Hodge (Apr 22, 2007)

I work in the HR office for the State of Alaska doing all the payroll and personnel stuff for the emergency firefighters who fight the forest fires in the summer.

Let's hope for a particularly destructive season this year so I can get me some killer overtime!


----------



## Cearo (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm a full-time student for English with an emphasis on creative writing.  I work part-time at a local video store.  I love my job and it's perfect for where I'm at in my life right now.


----------



## Mr. Interstellar (Apr 22, 2007)

_Everyone has got cool jobs._

As for me, I am a Copywriter and I enjoy my job to the max. Also, I am working as a bouncer at a local bar during the weekends.


----------



## hideaway (Apr 22, 2007)

My dream is to work in an office cubicle, hunched over a computer terminal, with a never-ending stream of uninspiring tasks. While I await this future life of bliss, I must settle for playing gigs and writing in order to pay the bills.


----------



## Sickles (Apr 22, 2007)

A job eh? Yeah, I should probably go get one of those. However, there aren't alot of places around here that hire at 15.


----------



## LadyPenelope (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm a 'studenty bum' as my boyfriend's friend calls it. I'm at sixth form college studying French, Government and Politics, English Literature and English Language! 
I'll be off to university to study English and Creative Writing in 2008 (if all goes to plan anyway).


----------



## heatherlouise (Apr 26, 2007)

good look with collage and university LadyPenolope.  and lol Sickles, about the only job youths can get is a paper round.  
Heather


----------



## LadyPenelope (Apr 26, 2007)

How old do you have to be to have a Saturday job in America, Sickle? In this country you can do shop-work or work as a waiter/waitress by 15.


----------



## Evelyn (Apr 26, 2007)

LadyPenelope said:
			
		

> How old do you have to be to have a Saturday job in America, Sickle? In this country you can do shop-work or work as a waiter/waitress by 15.


Last I looked, you had to be 16 to get most clock-in, clock-out type jobs in the US. 

IMH observation, the UK seems to have less restrictive labor regulations than than the US does. Or rather "labour regulations" just aren't quite the same thing


----------



## Cearo (Apr 27, 2007)

No,the age limit to get a job in the US isn't 16. It's just that most people don't want to hire someone under 16 because of the restrictions involved in hiring one. For instance, if you're younger than 16 and working you can't use a ladder--not even a step-ladder. You can't use any oven or heated elements, you can't use heavy machinery, you cannot work more than forty hours a week during the summer, and you cannot work past four in the evening. Which means for most shops that you then have an employee that cannot stock shelves or work in inventory because they can't use a ladder. It also means that you have an employee who can't use any major machinary, or heated items--no cooking or forklifts for you. Which precludes someone under the age of 16 from most jobs. The only job that someone under 16 can get legally is that of cashier (maybe someone's errand boy or a paper route). Most places don't want to hire an employee that is basically worthless except as a cashier.

It's really as simple as that.

Oh, and just so you know, the age limit to get a job in the US is 14 with written parental consent.  Without written parental consent you need to be 15, but all the restrictions I listed above are included.


----------



## silverwriter (Apr 27, 2007)

I started working when I was about 12 (not legally, mind you) when I was in the States.

Currently, I'm not allowed to work here on my current visa. That should change after I'm married.

I still work for 451press (http://www.451press.com) for some extra sushi money.


----------



## Doctor FabergÃ© (Jul 14, 2010)

I'm a graphic designer/animator by trade - currently on an extended non-voluntary holiday.  Meh, at least I have time for my own projects.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Jul 14, 2010)

Caero's right.  I was working at 14 and needed permission, and at 15/16 with no permission.  
Carpenter's assistant, busboy in a jazz joint,  and cowboy on wheat/cattle ranch in case anybody would care for any reason.  Oh yeah, and lifeguard


----------

